# Let me introduce



## raleeha (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,

I'm really new to freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 release and got it installed on virtual box. I'm interested to learn more about unix like systems and how they are working. My host system is a slackware based Vector Linux. And I'm running on Virtual Box an Arch Linux too.  

Maybe you can tell me some books that describe more in detail about using Freebsd FreeBSD. Because I'm interested to learn more about the diffrence between (GNU)Linux based systems like Slackware or Arch and BSD Unix systems.

If I catch it correctly one reason to use freebsd FreeBSD is the more safety against other systems. Also the boot procedure for my opinion seems the same like Slackware init scripts.

I'm sorry for my English but want try to learn it a better way.

greetings raleeha


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## renice (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/linux-comparison/
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/linux-users/index.html


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 15, 2011)

Absolute FreeBSD is one of my favorite.


----------



## mousaka (Dec 15, 2011)

The Handbook and the article about Linux comparision exist as well in a German translation:
-http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
-http://www.at.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/articles/linux-comparison/

mousaka


----------

